# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  مهنة المحاماة : آدابها وأخلاقياتها وضماناتها

## حازم عطاالله

*تاريخ مهنة المحاماة:*

يرجع ظهور مهنة المحاماة إلى عهد سحيق في التاريخ، فقد وجد عند المصريين القدماء منذ عام 2778 قبل الميلاد جماعة من أهل العلم يسدون المشورة للمتخاصمين، وعند السومريين القدماء وفي عهد حمورابي عام 1750 قبل الميلاد كان لكل خصم في خصومة مدنية أو جنائية حق توكيل غيره للمطالبة بحقه أو براءته ، ويرجع أول استعمال لمصطلح advocatus بمعناه (من يستنجد به الناس ) إلى زمن سيشرون وكان مضمونه ( صديق يساعد المتهم بحضوره محاكمته ) وأصبح يستخدم هذا الاصطلاح بمعناه الحديث (المحامي ) في عصر الإمبراطورية الإغريقية الأولى ، كما يرجع إنشاء أول نقابة إلى عهد جوستنيان لتمييز الوكلاء بنوعيهم ( الوكيل المدني والوكيل بالعمولة) عن الصناع والتجار ، وكان لهم حق تكوين رابطة مهنية خاصة ولم يكن المحامون يؤدون قسم المهنة ، ويرجع أول تنظيم للمحاماة في البلاد الإسلامية إلى عام 1292 هجرية 1876م حيث وضع في الدولة العثمانية نظام وكلاء لدعاوى.

*مدى شرعية مهنة المحاماة:*

على الرغم من أن مهنة المحاماة لم تكن معروفة في صدر الإسلام، فإن هذا العمل لا يخالف الشريعة الإسلامية، ذلك أنه يتضمن توكيلا في الحضور بدل الخصم في الدعوى. فقد يكون الخصم غير قادر على الحضور أو غير راغب فيه أو غير مدرك للإجراءات التي أصبحت غير بسيطة بسبب تشابك العلاقات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية والدولية.
ومع ذلك فإن المحامي يلتزم بما يلتزم به الخصم الأصلي من عدم استغلال حجته للوصول إلى سلب حقوق خصمه وتضليل العدالة. لذا فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إنما أنا بشر أقضى بما تقدمونه إلى، وقد يكون بعضكم ألحن من البعض الآخر، فمن قُضي له بغير حقه، فكأنما قُضي له بقطعة من نار.

*ظهور مهنة المحاماة في البلاد العربية:*

صدرت في مصر أول لائحة لتنظيم المحاماة عام 1884 وأول قانون كان قانون رقم 26 لسنة 1912 الذي تم سنداً له تأسيس نقابة المحامين المصريين . وفي السودان صدر عام 1906م مرسوم بمزاولة المهنة ثم صدر عام 1935م أول قانون لمهنة المحاماة في السودان وتأسست النقابة عام 1952م ، وفي ليبيا صدر القانون رقم 44 لسنة 52 وتأسست النقابة عام 1962م ، وفي تونس صدر القانون وتأسست النقابة عام 1958م ، والجزائر تأسست النقابة فيها عام 1920م وصدر أول قانون لتنظيم المهنة عام 1975م والمغرب، أما الكويت فقد تأسس فيها جمعية المحامين عام 1963م وصدر القانون المنظم للمحاماة رقم 42 عام 1964 ، والبحرين عام 1973 تأسس فيها جمعية المحامين وعام 1980 صدر قانون المحاماة ، وأما اليمن الجنوبي قبل الوحدة فيرجع التنظيم التشريعي للمحاماة فيها إلى عام 1954م
وفي سوريا تأسست نقابة محامو حلب عام 1912 ونقابة دمشق عام 1921 ونقابة اللاذقية عام 1922 وظل التشريع العثماني المنظم لعمل وكلاء الدعاوى سائداً حتى عام 1921 حيث صدرت عن نقابة محامي دمشق لائحة تنظيم المهنة وعام 1922 صدرت لائحة مشابهة عن نقابة حلب ثم في عام 1930 صدر القرار رقم 2117 لتنظيم النقابات الثلاث ومن ثم صدر أول قانون لمهنة المحاماة رقم 51 لسنة 1952 . وأما في لبنان فإن أول تشريع لمهنة المحاماة يرجع إلى القرار رقم 655 لسنة 1921 الذي استنه حاكم لبنان الكبير في حين كان أول تشريع عام لتنظيم مهنة المحاماة في لبنان هو قانون 1935 . وفي العراق قانون 1918 والنقابة 1933 ،.

*المحاماة رسالة وليست وكالة فقط:*

يجب أن يتمسك المحامي بولائه للعدل وأداء العدل .انه من الخطأ أن نعتبر المحامي لسان موكله ،والناطق باسمه فقط يقول ما يريد موكله
ومهنة المحاماة مستقلة تشكل مع القضاء سلطة العدل ، ويتعين حضور محام مع المتهم في بعض الحالات وإلاّ كان الحكم باطلا.وتشارك المحاماة السلطة القضائية في تحقيق العدل وتأكيد سيادة القانون .
وللمحاماة دور في تعزيز الحقوق الفردية والجماعية وحل مشكلات الأفراد والجماعات ، والحكومات أكثر من أي وقت مضى تعتمد بصورة متزايدة على القانون في تنظيم المصالح الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية، ولأنه بتعاظم دور القانون يجب أن يزداد ويتعاظم دور المحامين ودور نقابة المحامين ويجب أن يكون المحامون قادرين على إيصال العدالة للجميع عن طريق السعي لتحسين النظم القانونية وتحسين المهارات المهنية التي تمكن المحامي من تقريب العدالة للناس وعرض قضاياهم على القضاء وتعزيز فهم الجمهور لدور القانون في المجتمع .
والفهم السليم للمحاماة يضعها في مكانها كجزء لا يتجزأ من سلطة العدل بإدراك الترابط العضوي بينها وبين القضاء وبإدراك أن المحامي أصبح جزءاً لا يتجزأ من المحكمة . 
أ. فالمحاكمة لا تكون صحيحة في بعض الحالات إلا بوجود المحامي (كما في حالة الجنايات في التشريعات المقارنة).
ب. ومهمة المحامي التعامل مع القاعدة القانونية كيف تفسر وكيف تطبق وتلك هي أيضاً مهمة القاضي .
ج. والقرار القضائي السليم هو الذي يوصل إليه بعد حوار أفكار بين طرفين مهمتهما إجادة الحوار .
د. والقاضي يعطي حكمه ويعتمد في قراره على حقائق القضية التي قدمها المحامون الذين حضروا أمامه والذين قدموا الأدلة والمراجع ذات الصلة بالقضية .

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*استقلال المحاماة ضمانة لاحترام آداب وأخلاقيات المهنة:*
*مفهوم استقلال المحاماة**:*

المحاماة رسالة نصرة الحق والدفاع عن المظلوم واستقصاء العدل،ولا تناقض بين مفهوم المحاماة كمهنة مستقلة ومفهومها كرسالة وفن رفيع، لأن نشوء المحاماة بعيداً عن سلطات الدولة ودونما خضوع لما تخضع له هذه السلطات، وانطلاقها من واجب الدفاع وتقديم المساعد القانونية والقضائية ، وتطلبها المعرفة والعلم والتأهيل الجيد، حدد مفهومها كمهنة حرة مستقلة،وحدد غرضها ودورها كأداة للدفاع عن المحتاج، وحدد مكانتها كفنٍ رفيع جعلها بحق رسالة نصرة الحق وتحقيق العدالة .


ومفهوم المحاماة بالمعنى المتقدم جعل استقلالية المحاماة أهم مقومات وجودها وفعاليتها في أداء دورها ، وإذا كان استقلال مهنة المحاماة جزءاً من استقلال القضاء وكلاهما (استقلالية القضاء والمحاماة) جزءان لا يتجزءان لازمان لإقامة العدل، فإن لاستقلالية المحاماة، معنى ومفهوماً يختلف عن مفهوم ونطاق استقلال القضاء ، ومرد ذلك إلى أن المحاماة ليست سلطة كسلطة القضاء أو سلطة كبقية سلطات الدولة ( التنفيذية والتشريعية ) ، فالمحاماة منذ نشأتها هي مهنة معاونة القضاء تكمل وتشاطر القضاء مهمة إقامة العدل ، ومن هنا اعتبر استقلال المحاماة جزءاً من استقلال القضاء ، ومن هنا أيضاً أعتبر أن وجود النظام القانوني العادل والناجع لإقامة العدالة والحماية الفاعلة لحقوق الإنسان وحرياته يتوقفان على استقلال القضاة واستقلال المحامين ،وهذا المفهوم جرى تكريسه وتحديد مظاهره وعناصره في تشريعات المحاماة العربية بوجه عام.


ويقصد باستقلال المحاماة بوجه عام قيام المحامين بأداء دورهم متحررين من كل تأثير أو ضغط من أي جهة كانت ، وأن تكون كل السبل ميسرة أمام الجمهور للاستعانة بالخدمة التي يقدمها المحامون . 

فالمحامي في أدائه لمهمته وواجبه لا يخضع لغير ضميره الحر المستقل ، واستقلالية المحاماة باعتبارها مستمدة من طبيعة وظيفته الاجتماعية كمشارك للقضاء في إقامة العدل تعني حرية ممارسته لمهنته واستقلاليته في آلية الدفاع عن موكله ، ولعل هذا المفهوم لاستقلالية المحاماة هو الذي دفع للقول بأن المحاماة دعامة العدل باعتبار أن العدل أساس الملك ولا عدل بغير قضاء ولا قضاء بغير محاماة .


واستقلالية المحامي بالمقابل ليست امتيازاً له يتيح تبرير الخروج على القانون أو التعدي على القضاء حتى في إطار خدمته لمصالح موكله ، فالاستقلالية أداة حماية استوجبها طبيعة الترابط العضوي بين مهمة القاضي والمحامي في إقامة العدل وتنطلق من واجب مقدس أوجبه حق الدفاع المقدس ، ودور المحامي في إطار ذلك هو دور نزيه ملتزم بالقانون متفق مع واجبه في حماية حقوق الناس والدفاع عن الصواب وإقامة العدل وتحقيق المحاكمة العادلة . لهذا فإن محاولة البعض إصباغ صفة الفن بالمعنى المجرد على المحاماة لتبرير استقلال المحامي في خدمة مصالح موكله بعيداً عن ما يفرضه القانون والضمير والعدالة لا يتفق ومفهوم الاستقلالية الذي أوجده نضال المدافعين الحقيقيين عن الحرية والحق في العدالة . وإذا كان مفهوماً أن استقلال المحامي ليس كمثل استقلال القاضي لوجود التزام قانوني بين المحامي وموكله في الدفاع عن مصالح الأخير ، فإن ذلك لا يغير من وجوب أن يكون بذل المحامي أقصى جهده في الدفاع عن موكله وضمان مصالحه المشروعة وحقوقه القانونية أو وضعه في مركز أفضل مما هو فيه ، إنما يجب أن يتم ضمن إطار القانون وآداب مهنة المحاماة وآداب الترافع وقواعد السلوك القويم في العلاقة مع الموكل والقضاء والغير ، وإدراك الترابط العضوي بين القضاء والمحاماة في أداء العدل .


واستقلال مهنة المحاماة يعني أداء المحامي واجباته لخدمة موكله على نحوٍ مستقل ونزيه متحرر من التدخل في شؤونه من قبل السلطات التنفيذية والتشريعية وحتى سلطة القضاء ، ومن قبل أي كان دون خوف ووفقاً لما يمليه عليه ضميره وأخلاقيات مهنته.

*الاهتمام الدولي والإقليمي بمبدأ استقلال مهنة المحاماة**:*



المادة 11 من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان أوجب توفير سائر الضمانات اللازمة للدفاع عن المتهم في محاكمة عادلة وكرست ذات المبدأ، المادة 14/3 من العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية ، وبالرغم من أن ضمانة هذا الحق تتطلب تنظيم الحماية الدولية لمبدأ استقلال المحاماة الذي يكفل قيام المحامي بواجبات الدفاع ، بالرغم من ذلك فقد تأخر الاهتمام الدولي باستقلال المحاماة ـ على عكس استقلال القضاء ـ ولم يتخذ بعد الموضع المطلوب ضمن اهتمامات المجتمع الدولي .


وقد أكد إعلان أثينا الصادر عن اللجنة الدولية للحقوقيين حول سيادة القانون عام 1955 حيث أكد هذا الإعلان على استقلال مهنة المحاماة وتحررها من التدخل الخارجي لضمان احترام سيادة القانون . وأبرز المجهودات الدولية في هذا الميدان الاعلان العالمي حول استقلال العدالة الذي تبنته الدورة العامة الختامية لمؤتمر مونتريال حول استقلال العدالة عام 1982 والذي أكد على أن العدالة تشكل الدعامة الرئيسة للحرية ، وأكد على استقلال السلطة القضائية والمحامين . وقد مثلت مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة منع الجريمة ومعاملة السجناء موقعاً رحباً لبحث استقلال المحاماة وإقرار إعلانات تضمنت تأكيد المبدأ وتحديد مظاهره وعناصره ومتطلبات حمايته ، وقد تناولت هذه المؤتمرات منذ ميلانو 1985 هذا الموضوع بالبحث والمتابعة وفق توجيهات المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي في الأمم المتحدة وتوصل المؤتمر الثامن للأمم المتحدة لمع الجريمة المنعقد في هافانا ــ كوبا إلى إقرار المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استقلال ودور المحامين تضمن التأكيد على استقلال المحاماة واستقلال تنظيمات المهنة في تولي شؤونها وحددت المبادئ واجبات وحقوق المحامين وواجبات الدولة في ميدان حماية استقلال المحاماة التي تمثل الحد الأدنى من معايير احترام وتعزيز استقلال المحاماة .


أما اتحاد المحامين العرب فقد أولى مسألة استقلال المحاماة واستقلال القضاء اهتماماً خاصاً ،إذ انطلق مما قرره القانون الأساسي للاتحاد من عمل الاتحاد على تأمين استقلال القضاء والمحاماة ، فعقد عام 1980 مؤتمره الرابع عشر في الرباط تحت عنوان استقلال المحاماة ضمانة أساسية لحق الدفاع ، وأسس الاتحاد من بين لجانه لجنة لاستقلال المحاماة والقضاء جرى إعادة تنظيمها كلجنة دائمة بناءً على توصية المكتب الدائم للاتحاد المنعقد بالدار البيضاء عام 1990، وأجرت اللجنة دراسة مسحية لواقع المحاماة والقضاء في الوطن العربي من خلال الاستبيان الذي وجهه الاتحاد في شباط 1991 إلى جميع نقابات المحامين في الوطن العربي تضمن الاستيضاح عن مظاهر وواقع استقلال المحاماة والقضاء في الأقطار العربية ، ويكرس الاتحاد من بين أعماله بنداً خاصاً لمتابعة هذا الموضوع كما يوليه الاهتمام في صحافته حيث ينشر بشكل متواصل الأبحاث والدراسات المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع.

*علاقة** الاســـتقـلال** بآداب المهنة*:

يتطلب استقلال المحامي أن يكون المحامي نزيهاً في ممارسته لمهنته ، وبذات الوقت يتطلب أن يكون قادراً على ممارسة المهنة .
فعلي المحامي أن يتحلى المحامي بكافة الصفات التي يلتزم بها القاضي من حيث النزاهة والحيدة والالتزام بالقانون والخضوع للضمير والاعتدال والأدب في عرض الموقف وفي القول والمرافعة والبعد عن التحيز والتعصب ، ليس في ممارسته لمهنته بل في سائر شؤون حياته ، لأن أول مقومات المحامي الالتزام الأخلاقي الرفيع الذي يضعه في انسجام مع دوره في أداء رسالة الدفاع المقدس ومشاركته وظيفة إقامة العدل . وقد نصت جميع التشريعات المنظمة لمهنة المحاماة على وجوب توفر مثل هذه الصفات فيمن يمارس مهنة المحاماة ، بل اعتبرتها التشريعات شرطاً من شروط مزاولة المهنة واستلزمت استمرار توفره ، واتجهت إلى زوال الحق في ممارسة المهنة عند انتفاء هذا الشرط . 

في ذلك تنص المادة الثالثة من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أنه "شترط فيمن يزاول مهنة المحاماة أنيكون اسمه مقيداً في جدول المحامين الممارسين، ويشترط فيمن يقيد اسمه بهذا الجدولما يأتي: 
أ- أن يكون سعودي الجنسية، ويجوز لغير السعودي مزاولة مهنة المحاماةطبقاً لما تقضي به الاتفاقيات بين المملكة وغيرها من الدول.
ب- أن يكون حاصلاًعلى شهادة كلية الشريعة أو شهادة البكالوريوس تخصص أنظمة من إحدى جامعات المملكة أوما يعادل أي منهما خارج المملكة، أو دبلوم دراسات الأنظمة من معهد الإدارة العامةبعد الحصول على الشهادة الجامعية.
جـ- أن تتوافر لديه خبرة في طبيعة العمل لمدةلا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات، وتخفض هذه المدة إلى سنة واحدة للحاصل على شهادة الماجستيرفي الشريعة الإسلامية، أو في تخصص الأنظمة أو ما يعادل أياً منهما، أو دبلوم دراساتالأنظمة بالنسبة لخريجي كلية الشريعة، ويعفى من هذه المدة الحاصل على شهادةالدكتوراه في مجال التخصص.

د - أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك وغير محجورعليه.
هـ- ألا يكون قد حكم عليه بحد أو بعقوبة في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة،ما لم يكن قد مضى على انتهاء تنفيذ الحكم خمس سنوات على الأقل

و- أن يكون مقيماً في المملكة".
وينظمميثاق شرف المهنة آداب مهنة المحاماة وقواعد سلوك المحامين الأحكام التي تكفل التزام المحامي الخلقي في عمله وحياته وفي الحفاظ على سمعة وشرف وكرامة المهنة كما أكدت مواد النظام الداخلي على ذات الأحكام التي تضمنها القانون .
ومقتضى نزاهة المحامي والتزامه بالقانون احترام إجراءات التقاضي والبعد عن كل ما يعطلها وعن أي مسلك غير متفق معها في مواجهة خصمه ، كما تقتضي أن يبتعد عن كل إجراء من شأنه إعاقة العدالة أو مساعدة موكله على مخالفة النظام.
ومن ضمن آداب مهنة المحامي التزامه بكتمان أسرار موكله؛ فالمادة الثالثةوالعشرون من نظام المحاماة في المملكة ينص على أنه "لا يجوز للمحامي أن يفشي سراً أؤتمن عليه أو عرفه عن طريق مهنته ولو بعدانتهاء وكالته، ما لم يخالف ذلك مقتضى شرعياً، كما لا يجوز له بدون سبب مشروع أنيتخلى عما وكل عليه قبل انتهاء الدعوى".

كما تستوجب النزاهة من المحامي الابتعاد عن جميع وسائل ومظاهر استجلاب الزبائن والدعاية التجارية ووسائل الخداع وفي الحصول على الدعاوى و الإساءة لزملائه لتحقيق ذلك ، وفي ذلك تقضي القوانين بحظر السعي لجلب أصحاب القضايا وحظر الإعلان التجاري أو استخدام الوسطاء لذلك ومنع شراء القضايا والحقوق محل النزاع وتضمنت مختلف تشريعات المهنة العربية ذات الحكم .
كما يجب على أن يمتنع عن ممارسة أي عمل إلى جانب المحاماة من شأنه التأثير على نزاهته أو أدائه ، ومن هنا تتفق تشريعات المهنة في حظر الجمع بين المحاماة وبين عدد من الوظائف والمهام والأعمال ، فالقوانين تحظر الجمع بين المحاماة ورئاسة السلطة التشريعية أو الوزارة أو الوظائف العامة أو الخاصة الدائمة أو المؤقتة أو احتراف التجارة أو منصب مدير أية شركة أو مؤسسة رسمية أو أية أعمال تتنافى مع استقلال المحامي أو تتعارض مع كرامة المحاماة وقد استثنت المادة الذكورة الاشتغال في تدريس القانون أو العمل في نقابة المحامين أو في الصحافة الحقوقية والثقافية .

في ذلك تنص المادة الحاديةعشرة من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أنه "على المحامي مزاولة مهنته وفقاً للأصولالشرعيةوالأنظمة المرعية، والامتناع عن أي عمل يخلبكرامتها، واحترام القواعد والتعليمات الصادرة في هذا الشأن".

من الوسائل التي تكفلاستقلال مهنة المحاماة التأهيل القانوني الكفيل بأداء المحامي لمهنته بكل اقتدار وكفاءة ، فالمحاماة مهنة علمية وفن رفيع، وهي لذلك تقوم على المعرفة المتجددة وتنمية المهارات والقدرة على الأداء، والمحامي القادر على القيام بواجبات مهنته هو المحامي الذي يتقن إعداد واجباته بشكل مسبق متقن، والقادر على الإحاطة بمادة دعواه القانونية ومسائلها الواقعية وتحضير خطة وآلية دفاعه وتجهيز بيناته والقدرة على مواجهة مفاجآت الدعوى وسرعة البديهة في التعامل مع أحداث ومجريات مهامه كما أن المحامي بحكم طبيعة مهنته باحث يتقن فن الوصول للمعلومة ويتحلى بصفات الباحث من حيث الموضوعية والصبر والمثابرة والتحليل ويمتلك أدوات المرافعة من لغة وخطابة وقدرة على العرض وتقدير متطلبات عرض الفكرة وكيفية عرضها ، إن جميع هذه الصفات وغيرها متطلب لاحتراف المحامي مهنة الدفاع عن حقوق الآخرين ، ومن غير هذه المكنة تفقد الاستقلالية أحد مبررات وجودها ، لذا كان من مقتضيات استقلال المحاماة التعليم القانوني والتدريب المهني والتأهيل المستمر.
إن تشريعات مهنة المحاماة تتطلب إلى جانب التعليم القانوني التدريب المهني على أعمال المهنة ، وتتطلب إنجاز متطلبات معينة نظرية وعملية للنجاح في هذا التدريب ، كما يخضع المحامي إلى اختبارات التأكد من الجدارة والكفاءة ، وهذا شأن جميع التشريعات العربية على اختلاف بينها من حيث شروط ومتطلبات ومدد التدريب وآليات التثبت من الكفاءة.

ودور نقابات المحامين في تدريب المحامين وتقديم وتنظيم برامج التأهيل النظري والعملي ، وإن كان يعد دوراً هاماً ورئيساً في تحقيق وتعزيز الكفاءة العلمية للمحامين ، إلا أنه يظل واحداً من عناصر التأهيل المتطلبة لتحقيق احتراف المحامي وكفاءته ، فالمحامي منوط به ــ وعلى مدى عمره المهني ــ واجب البحث والتقصي والقراءة والعمل المتواصل لتطوير وتعزيز معارفه خاصة فيما يستجد يومياً من مسائل وتشريعات وموضوعات في ميدان القانون والقضاء .

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*مظاهر استقلال مهنة المحاماة وعلاقته بآداب المهنة :* 


ويمكن تعداد مظاهر استقلال مهنة المحاماة ضمن محاور ستة، هي:

1. انشاء نقابة أو جمعية مستقلة للمحامين.

2. استقلال المحامي في علاقته بموكله .

3. استقلال المحامي في علاقته بالقضاء .

4. استقلال المحامي في علاقته بنقابته وزملائه .

5. استقلال المحامي في علاقته بالأجهزة المتصلة بنظام العدالة .

6. استقلال المحامي في علاقته بالغير .
 
1*- إنشاء نقابة أو جمعية مستقلة للمحامين .*

من الضروري لضمان استقلال المحامي وجود تشريع منظم لمهنة المحاماة يكفل استقلال المحامين عن أية ارتباطات بأي من سلطات الدولة ويحصر مزاولة المهنة في المحامين الذين تتوفر فيهم الشروط المقررة في القانون ، كما يستوجب وجود تنظيم نقابي ( نقابة) يتولى شؤون المهنة ويتمتع بالاستقلالية المالية والإدارية ويناط به كافة الصلاحيات والمهام المتعلقة بالمحامين من حيث تنظيم المهنة وحمايتها والحفاظ على سمعتها ورعاية شؤون المحامين المعيشية في نطاق مظلة الخدمات الاجتماعية التي يتعين أن توفرها ، وتكون النقابة هي الجهة المناط بها وحدها مساءلة المحامين تأديبياً عن أية مخالفات لقوانين وأنظمة المحاماة وتخرج عن قواعد أدب وسلوك وأعراف المهنة ، واستقلال النقابة يشكل الضمانة الأساسية لاستقلال المحاماة وحتى تتمكن من أداء دورها يجب أن تكون ذات إرادة حرة يعترف القانون بها ويكفلها وأن تكون مجالسها التمثيلية منتخبة بطريقة حرة ديمقراطية دون تدخل أي جهة كانت وبأي شكل كان ، كما أن من مستلزمات استقلالية المحاماة واضطلاع النقابة بدورها في ذلك دفاع النقابة عن السلطة القضائية وحماية كرامة واستقلال القضاء . وهذه القواعد وما يتصل بها محل اتفاق في سائر تشريعات مهنة المحاماة العربية 

2-*استقلال المحامي في علاقته بموكله:*

استقلال مهنة المحاماة من حيث علاقة المحامي بموكله تفرض على المحامي التزامات وتمنحه واجبات ،
فمن حيث الحقوق .
· المحامي حر في قبول أو رفض الوكالة عن الغير باعتبار أن ما يربطه بموكله من علاقة يخضع لمبدأ سلطان الإرادة . لكن يقع عليه واجب عدم رفض قبول الوكالة في حالة المساعدة القضائية بالدفاع عن المحتاجين. والمحامي حر في تحديد ومباشرة خطة دفاعه عن موكله . كما أنه مستقل في اجتهاده القانوني ولا يسأل عن استشارة أو رأي أبداه بحسن نية .
· وللمحامي الحق في الأتعاب المتفق عليها وفي النفقات وما تفرع عن الدعاوى المتفق على أتعابها ، وتنظم قوانين المهنة ولوائحها حدود ومقدار الأتعاب وأحكام تقديرها عند التنازع كما انها تقرر قواعد لضمان حق المحامي في الاتعاب.
· وللمحامي الحق في إنهاء وكالته واعتزالها والانسحاب من الدعوى إلا أن هذا الحق مقيد في مختلف التشريعات المنظمة لمهنة المحاماة ، فهو مقيد في استعماله في وقت مناسب دون إلحاق الضرر بالموكل ومقيد باستناده إلى سبب مشروع تحت طائلة المساءلة. ومقابل هذا الحق منح الموكل أيضاً الحق في عزل المحامي متى ما توفر السبب المشروع لذلك .

*أما من حيث الواجبات تجاه موكله:*

· المحامي ملزم بالدفاع عن موكله بكل أمانة وإخلاص ومسؤول عن تجاوز حدود الوكالة أو التقصير أو الإهمال في واجباته .
· والمحامي ملزم بعدم قبول الوكالة عن خصم موكله أو قبول وكالة خصمين في دعوى واحدة 
· واجب المحامي المحافظة على سر موكله المهني وكل ما توصل إلى علمه من معلومات أبداها له موكله أو عرفها بحكم علاقته به ، ويشمل التزامه هذا عدم إبداء أي وجه دفاع في الدعوى طالبه موكله بعدم البوح به إذا كان من قبيل السر المهني ويلحق بشكل أو آخر ضرراً بالموكل.
فتنص المادة الثالثة والعشرون من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أنه:
لا يجوز للمحامي أن يفشي سراًأؤتمن عليه أو عرفه عن طريق مهنته ولو بعد انتهاء وكالته، ما لم يخالف ذلك مقتضىشرعياً، كما لا يجوز له بدون سبب مشروع أن يتخلى عما وكل عليه قبل انتهاءالدعوى

وتنص المادة (23/ 1) من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أنهيعد من إفشاء السر الممنوع في هذه المادة ما يلي:- 
أ - التبليغ بمعلومات، أو نشر مستندات، أو وثائق، أو رسائل، في القضايا الجنائية. 

ب – نشر المعلومات، والوثائق، والأحكام، مما له صفة السرية في الصحف، ونحوها
. 
وتنص المادة السابقة في فقرتها الثانية على أنه لا يعد من إفشاء السر ما يلي:

أ - الشهادة على موكله، أومستشيره.
ب – الإدلاء بالوقائع والمعلومات بقصد الدفاع عن مصالح موكله إذا طلبهمنه، أو أذن له في ذلك، أو اقتضاه الترافع. 
جـ - إذا كان يترتب على الإفشاء منعوقوع جناية، كان قد ذكرها له موكله، أو مستشيره. 

د - إذا استفسرت منه الجهات عنمعلومات، ووقائع معينة. 
هـ - إذا كان السر يتعلق بنزاع بين المحامي وموكله،وكان الإفشاء ضروريا لإنهاء هذا النزاع. 

23-3- يقصد بانتهاء الدعوى في هذهالمادة صدور حكم مكتسب للقطعية في القضية أياًّ كان نوعها، ما لم يتفقا على خلافذلك . 
23-4- يرجع في تحديد السبب الوارد في هذه المادة بكونه مشروعا، أو غيرمشروع إلى المحكمة المختصة 
وإذا كانت بعض التشريعات الوطنية تجيز للمحامي إفشاء السر إذا كان متصلاً بجرم فإن ذلك يتفق ووظيفته في ميدان إقامة العدل وسيادة القانون ، غير أن مسألة السر المهني تعد واحدة من أهم مظاهر استقلال المحامي يتعين على الكافة احترامها ولا يجبر المحامي من قبل أي سلطة بإفشاء أسرار موكله ، ويعد من مقاييس الاستقلالية وكفالة الدولة لها احترامها لعلاقات المحامين بموكليهم وحرصاً على التزام المحامي بالحفاظ على أسرار موكله المهنية .
· يقع على المحامي واجب الامتناع عن إبداء المشورة أو العون لخصم موكله.
فتنص المادة الخامسة عشرة من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أنه:
لا يجوز للمحامي بنفسه أو بوساطةمحام آخر أن يقبل الوكالة عن خصم موكله أو أن يبدي له أي معونة، ولو على سبيل الرأيفي دعوى سبق له أن قبل الوكالة فيها أو في دعوى ذات علاقة بها ولو بعد انتهاءوكالته.

وتنص المادة (15-1) من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أنه يقصد بسبق قبول الوكالة عن الموكل في الدعوى: استلام وثيقةالتوكيل منه، سواء كان بينهما عقد أوْ لا، ولو لم ترفع الدعوى، أو رفعت ولم تتممباشرتها. كما يقصد بذلك مباشرة الدعوى في حالة إثبات التوكيل في محضر الضبط، ولولم يتم إنهاء الترافع فيها لأي سبب. ولا حد لانتهاء المنع.
15-2- يسري المنعالوارد في هذه المادة على من اطلع على أوراق ومستندات أحد الخصوم، ولم يقبلالوكالة، وكذا تقديم الاستشارة لأحد الخصوم .
15-3- على المحامي ألا يقبلالوكالة عن طرفين في قضية واحدة.
· يلتزم المحامي بإعادة أوراق موكله وكل ما ائتمنه عليه من أموال ومستندات في الوقت المتعين عليه إعادتها أو تسليمها. 
فنظام المحاماة في المملكة ينص على أنه على المحامي إعادة أصل سندالتوكيل للموكل عند انقضاء التوكيل وطلب الموكل رد التوكيل حتى ولو لم يحصل علىأتعابه كلها، أو بعضها (المادة 22/2 من النظام).
وقد قررت سائر تشريعات المهنة هذه الحقوق والواجبات كما تضمنتها لوائح آداب المهنة ونظم معظمها وأهمها إعلان المبادئ الأساسية العالمي الخاص بدور المحامين المقر من قبل مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة لمنع الجريمة في كوبا 1990 .
بل إن على المحامي التزام نحو خصمه. فتنص المادة الثانيةعشرة من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أنه "يجوز للمحامي أن يتعرض للأمور الشخصية الخاصة بخصم موكله أومحاميه، وعليه أن يمتنع عن السب أو الاتهام بما يمس الشرف والكرامة".

*3- استقلال المحامي في علاقته بالقضاء:*

المحامي مستقل في ممارسته لواجبات مهنته عن القضاء ، ومقتضى الاستقلالية عدم خضوع المحامي لأي تدخل من جانب أي كان بما في ذلك القضاء ، ولا تتوقف مظاهر الاستقلالية عند هذا الحد ، لأن الترابط القائم ما بين القضاء والمحاماة من حيث وظيفتيهما في إقامة العدل استوجب التزامات متبادلة بين الطرفين ، فالمحامي في سعيه لحفظ استقلاليته يتعين عليه : 
· أن يسلك تجاه القضاة مسلكاً محترماً يتفق وكرامة القاضي ومركزه وهيبته واستقلاله وأن يرتقي بأدب المخاطبة والمرافعة أمام القاضي ، وأن يتحاشى كل ما يخل بسير العدالة كل ذلك دون انتقاص بدوره في الدفاع عن موكله وحقه في الانتقاد والاعتراض المؤسس على القانون ودونما خوف أو اتخاذ أية اعتبارات شخصية تعيقه في أداء دوره . فالانظمة المقارنة تنص على المحامي أن يسلك تجاه المحكمة مسلكاً يتفق وكرامة المحاماة وأن يتجنب كل إجراء أو قول يحول دون سير العدالة ) 
وتنص المادة الحاديةعشرة من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على المحامي مزاولة مهنته وفقاً للأصولالشرعيةوالأنظمة المرعية، والامتناع عن أي عمل يخلبكرامتها، واحترام القواعد والتعليمات الصادرة في هذا الشأن.11-1- على المحاميألا يتوكل عن غيره في دعوى أو نفيها وهو يعلم أن صاحبها ظالم ومبطل، ولا أن يستمرفيها، إذا ظهر له ذلك أثناء التقاضي.
11-2 على المحامي أن يباشر المهنة بنفسه،وألا يوكل عن موكله فيما وكل فيه أو بعضه إلا إذا جعل ذلك إليه صراحة في صكالوكالة،وأن يكون التوكيل الثاني بموجب صك من الجهة المختصة.
11-3- لا يحق لأحدالمحامين إذا كانوا اثنين فأكثر ممن تم توكيلهم في صك توكيل واحد: توكيل الغير عنالموكل، إلا إذا جعل له في صك التوكيل الانفراد بالتصرف وتوكيل الغير.
11-4- علىالمحامي أن يلتزم بالأدب أثناء الترافع، فلا يظهر لدداً أو شغباً ، أو إيذاءً لخصمهأو غيره في مجلس الترافع .
11-5- على المحامي عند مخاطبته الجهات أن يتجنب كل مامن شأنه تأخير الفصل في القضية، أو الإخلال بسير العدالة.
11-6- تسري أحكامالمواد ( 25.23.17.16.15.14)من النظام على الشريك في الشركة المهنية للمحاماة
كما يتوجب على المحامي أن يقيم علاقته مع القضاء على أساس علاقات الزمالة والتعامل الرسمي فيتجنب التعامل الشخصي والاتصال والمناقشة على انفراد من غير داعٍ ، ويتجنب التناحر والنزاع مع القاضي ويسعى للحفاظ على العلاقة المهنية كشريكين في إقامة العدل وهو ما يستوجب الحرص لحل أي خلاف مع القاضي بشكل ودي إلا في الحالات التي تستلزم ذلك وبعد أخذ موافقة النقيب أو النقابة.
فتنص المادة 13- 3 من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أن على المحامي الدخول في موضوع المرافعةبغير مقدمات لا يستلزمها المقام، وأن يتجنب في مذكراته الكتابية الكلمات التي تحتملالتأويل، أو تحتمل أكثر من معنى.
وبالمقابل فإن مبدأ استقلال المحاماة يقيم على القضاة التزامات لحماية هذا المبدأ ، ويبرز ذلك مما يلي :
·إن استقلال المحاماة يقتضي احترام القضاء للمحامين ودورهم وإتاحة الفرصة كاملة لهم للقيام بواجبهم ، فلا يرفض القضاء مثول المحامي أمامه، ولا يجيز القضاء للمتداعين المثول دون محامٍ في حالة تطلب القانون ذلك واستقلال المحاماة يستوجب أن يتيح القضاء للمحامي إبداء أقواله واعتراضاته بكل حرية وأن يحترم حق المرافعة ويمنح المحامي الرخص المقررة في القانون للتأجيل أو الاستمهال وأن يعطى الوقت الكافي للمرافعة والاستعداد لها ومناقشة الشهود وغير ذلك من أعمال مهنته .

4-* استقلال المحامي في علاقته بنقابته وزملائه:*


استقلال المحاماة واجب على المحامين وعلى تنظيمهم النقابي ، وتعد استقلاليتهم أسمى مطالبهم ، وأكثر حاجاتهم ضرورة ، لذا كان المحامي أكثر الجهات المنوط بها حماية استقلالية المحاماة ،ويتأتى ذلك فيما يتعين أن يلتزم به تجاه زملائه من جهة وتجاه نقابته من جهة أخرى :
فبالنسبة لعلاقة المحامي بزملائه ، يقع عليه واجب الالتزام بقواعد اللياقة والاحترام والتقدير ضمن إطار علاقات الزمالة المهنية ، والامتناع عن كل ما يمس الزملاء وتحديداً الخصم في الدعوى والابتعاد عن الضغائن والتعرض للمسائل الشخصية والانتقاد والهجوم غير الموضوعي ، وأن تحكم مخاطبته زملاءه في قاعات المحاكمة آداب المرافعة ويسود التعاون من أجل تيسير إجراءات التقاضي ويقع عليه واجب الامتناع عن كل ما يعطل طلبات خصمه دون سند أو مبرر والامتناع عن التوكل عن الأشخاص الذين لهم وكلاء من المحامين أو المستشارين إلا في حدود قواعد المهنة المقررة وتقاليدها ، وعلى المحامي في علاقته بزملائه الوكلاء معه في نفس الدعوى عن ذات الشخص أن يبدي كل تعاون مع زملائه لتيسير خطة الدفاع ويقدم كل ما لديه من علم ومعرفة في إطار العمل كفريق واحد بعيداً عن التفرد والأنانية .والمحامي يقع عليه واجب عدم إفشاء ما يبوح له به زملائه وعدم استغلال ذلك في دفاعه إذا كان قد ائتمنه الخصم عليه ، كما يقع على المحامي واجب تقديم كل ما في وسعه لتدريب المحامي المسجل تحت اسمه وإشرافه ومده بالعون والمساهمة الحقيقية في إنجاز المحامي المتدرب متطلبات التدريب النظري والعملي وذلك بتهيئة المادة القانونية والدعاوى العملية لإطلاعه عليها وإشراكه بالعمل وتكليفه بالمهام المختلفة ومتابعة أخطائه وإنجازه في إطار علاقة مهنية صرفة بعيدة عن المحاباة أو التسلط ، كما يلتزم المحامي المشارك مع غيره بحفظ أسرار زملائه في ذات المكتب وعدم التوكل ضدهم أو التواطؤ معهم ضد الغير ، وبالعموم فإن مقدار احترام المحامي زميله الآخر وحرصه على استقلاله واحد من العوامل الرئيسة لحماية استقلال المحاماة وتعزيز احترامها من قبل الغير . وعلى المحامي الاستناد في مرافعته على الأحاديث الخصوصية التي جرت بينه وبين زميله . وتوجب كثير من الأنظمة على المحامي إخطار زميله برغبته بتأجيل الجلسة . وهذه المبادئ وما يتصل بها مقررة بوجه عام في تشريعات المحاماة العربية .

أما بالنسبة لالتزام المحامي تجاه نقابته في إطار تعزيز استقلالها وحمايته ، فإنه يقع عليه واجب تنفيذ كل ما هو مقرر في قانون النقابة وأنظمتها ولوائحها من واجبات تجاه نقابته ، فيؤدي التزاماته المالية تجاهها ويرفع إليها أي منازعة أو شكوى ضد زميل له أو قاض لتتخذ الإجراء اللازم، ويمتـثـل لأوامر وطلبات النقابة في ميدان المسئوليةالتأديبية دون إخلال بحقه في الطعن بقراراتها ، ويقوم بواجبه في انتخاب مجلس النقابة والمشاركة في هيئاتها العامة ، وتنفيذ ما يكلفه به النقيب من أعمال مهنية مجانية كإلقاء المحاضرات وتقديم الاستشارات للمتدربين وإعداد الدروس والمحاضرات لهم وتنظيم أعمال المؤتمرات وإعداد المقالات والدراسات لغايات النشر في الصحافة الحقوقية ومساعدة النقابة في أعمالها والدفاع عن المحتاجين في إطار المساعدة القضائية. 

5-* استقلال المحامي في علاقته بالأجهزة المتصلة بنظام العدالة:*


يقوم استقلال المحاماة ويتعزز في دولة القانون التي يسود فيها احترام حقوق الإنسان ، لأن سيادة حقوق الإنسان يعني احترام أجهزة الضبط القضائي لحقوق المتهم المفترضة براءته إلى حين إدانته بقرار قضائي في محاكمة عادلة أتيح له فيها حق الدفاع بكل ضماناته ، ومثل هذا الاحترام ينسحب على احترام واجب المحامي في الدفاع وحقه في القيام بكل ما يقع في هذا الإطار، وبالتالي تتعزز مظاهر استقلال المحاماة واحترام دور المحامي كلما تعزز في الدولة وتعزز في قواعد النظام القانوني للدولة حماية حقوق الإنسان ، فاحترام الحقوق يستوجب احترام حماة هذه الحقوق.
واستقلال المحامي في علاقته بالأجهزة العاملة في ميدان العدالة أن تحترم سائر الدوائر والسلطات التي يمارس مهنته أمامها حرية المحامي ومكانته والتعاون معه وإتاحة كل فرصة له للقيام بواجبات الدفاع عن موكله ، وتقتضي أن لا يتعرض المحامي للملاحقة أو القبض عليه جراء ما يجريه من أعمال في خدمة موكله ، ويتعين أن ينال الرعاية والاحترام الكافيين أمام دوائر الشرطة والنيابة وجهات التحقيق ، وأن تحترم سرية أوراقه وملفاته وأن لا يتعرض مكتبه للتفتيش والمداهمة وأن لا يتعرض شخصه للتفتيش.
على السلطات المختلفة في الدولة أن تمكن المحامي من أداء مهمته. فتنص المادة التاسعة عشرة من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أن"على المحاكم وديوان المظالم واللجانالمشار إليها في المادة (الأولى) من هذا النظام والدوائر الرسمية وسلطات التحقيق أنتقدم للمحامي التسهيلات التي يقتضيها القيام بواجبه، وأن تمكنه من الاطلاع علىالأوراق وحضور التحقيق . ولا يجوز رفض طلباته دون مسوغ مشروع".
ولا يتفق استقلال المحاماة مع تقييد حرية المحامي في إبداء دفاعه وطرح كل ما يجده خادماً لمصلحة موكله لذا تحرص النظم القانونية على إقرار سبب تبرير أو سبب إعفاء من المسؤولية عن أية أقوال يبديها المحامي في دفاعه عن موكله.
وفي إطار حماية استقلالية المحامي فإنه يحظر على جهات التحقيق والضبط القضائي توقيف المحامي أو التحقيق معه كأصل عام إلا بعد إعلام النقابة التي ينتسب إليها وحضور مندوب النقابة للدفاع عنه . 

كما يقع على عاتق المحاكم إخطار النقابة بكل حكم جزائي يصدر بحق محام وإرسال نسخة عنه للنقابة وذلك في إطار دور النقابة في المساءلة التأديبية للمحامي.
وتقتضي استقلالية مهنة المحاماة أن يحصل المحامي من الجهات المختصة على التسهيلات اللازمة والامتيازات الضرورية للقيام بمسؤولياته المهنية كالحماية الكاملة للطابع السري في علاقته بموكله وحقه في اللقاء المنفرد مع موكله الموقوف وحرية المحامي في الانتقال والسفر إلى أية جهة لخدمة قضية موكله وتعاون مختلف دوائر الدولة معه تحديداً في استفساراته حول قضيته وظروفها ومسائلها وفي تزويده بالبيانات التي تتوفر لدى هذه الجهات وفق الأصول المقررة في القانون .

6-* استقلالية المحامي في علاقته بالغير:*

لا يجوز أن يتعرض لأي تهديد أو تدخل في شؤون مهنته من أي جهة كانت أو من أي شخص كان ، وفي هذا الإطار فإن المحامي يتعين أن لا يتعرض للتهديد أو الإيذاء أو الضغط جراء مواقفه التي أبداها خاصة وأن المحامي معرض للدفاع عمن لا يرتضي الرأي العام مسلكه أو لا ترتضي السلطات موقفه ، ومن بين الضمانات التي تحقق ذلك تغليط العقوبات على كل فعل جرمي يستهدف المحامي جراء قيامه بمهام مهنته،

- *معوقات استقلال المحاماة:*


من معوقات استقلال المحاماة انتهاك حقوق الإنسان وتغييب الديمقراطية وحكم القانون فلسيادة القانون وضمان استقلال ركني العدالة القضاء والمحاماة هو حماية حقوق الإنسان والديمقراطية ، وسيادتهما سيادة لدعائم العدالة ، ويمكن تحديد أبرز معيقات استقلال المحاماة في الوطن العربي عموماً على وجه الخصوص بما يلي :

1*. المحاكم الخاصة والاستثنائية تعوض استقلال المحاماة.*

نظام العدالة الطبيعي هو الذي يوفر للمتقاضين المثول أمام قاضيهم الطبيعي ، وقاضيهم الطبيعي هو القاضي النظامي الذي يستقل بعمله عن أي تأثير ولا يخضع في قضائه لغير ضميره والقانون ، وهذا هو القاضي المنتسب للسلطة القضائية المستقلة التي حمى استقلالها قواعد الدستور وتشريعات استقلال القضاء ، وأمام القاضي الطبيعي يمثل المدافع الطبيعي وهو المحامي المسلح بقواعد الإجراء التي تقيد القاضي وتقيد المحامي ، ويتسلح كلاهما – القاضي والمحامي ــ بالحس المشترك في ضرورة إسناد كل منهما للآخر للحفاظ على استقلاليتهما ، ومن هنا كان الاتجاه نحو إنشاء وتوسيع القضاء الاستثنائي بوجه عام والقضاء العسكري بوجه خاص متعارضاً مع الضمانات المشار إليها لحيدة واستقلال القضاء واستقلال المحاماة وكفاءة نظام العدالة . فالقضاء الاستثنائي يرتبط ويتأثر ــ إن لم يكن مباشرة فبشكل غير مباشر ــ بالسلطة التنفيذية التي تجد فيه مدخلاً لتسهيل إنفاذ سياستها في معالجة الدعاوى والموضوعات التي يختص بها هذا الارتباط يخلق واقعاً من التأثير والضغط يبدد استقلال القاضي الذي هو ضمانة العدالة الأولى ، وممارسة المهنة أمام مثل هذا القضاء تتحول إما إلى أداء شكلي للدور المنوط بالمحامي في غير صالح الموكل ، وهو ما يحول المحاماة من رسالة الدفاع عن المتهم إلى الدفاع عن ذات المحامي أمام تقييد دوره وإهدار كرامته في أحيان كثيرة أو الدفاع عن الامتيازات الذاتية فيما نشأ جراء امتداد تأثير السلطة إلى المحامي العامل أما هذا القضاء ، وفي الحالتين يهدر استقلال المحامي في غير صالح نظام العدالة برمته .

2*. تضييق الحق في الاستعانة بمحامٍ:*

حق المتهم في الاستعانة بالمحامي في كل وقت وأمام أية جهة تحقيق أو محاكمة واحد من أهم ضمانات تعزيز العدالة وكفالة استقلال المحاماة ، وتنزع التشريعات العربية عموماً إلى تقييد الحق في الاستعانة بمحامٍ. فكثير من التشريعات العربية يحصر الحق في الاستعانة بمحامٍ أمام النيابة ولا يجيز ذلك أمام جهات الضبط القضائي، كما أن هذا الحق مقيد بطلب المتهم ووجود المحامي دون التزام من النيابة بتعيين محامٍ عن المتهم ، وحضور المحامي أمام النيابة مقيد أيضاً ، فهو محظور بالنسبة لسماع الشهود كما أن الكلام أمام المحقق منوط بإذن الأخير ، ومنع المحقق المحامي من الكلام لا أثر له غير إثبات الواقعة في المحضر ، كما أن المدعي العام يملك منع المحامي من الاتصال بموكله.

ومن شأن تضييق الحق في الاستعانة بمحامٍ في الدعاوى الجزائية المساس باستقلالية المحاماة لما يسود بسبب ذلك من إيمان بهيمنة النيابة على التحقيق في مواجهة المحامي ، وفي ذلك مساس بمكانة المحاماة وثقة الجمهور بها إلى جانب حرمان المتهم من المدافع عن حقه في احترام قرينة البراءة التي يحظى بها .

3*. التدخل المباشر وغير المباشر من النقابات عن دورها:*

يشكل تدخل السلطة التنفيذية في النقابات المنظمة لشؤون المهنة واحد من أخطر معيقات وعوامل إهدار استقلال مهنة المحاماة ، وإذا كان التدخل بالحل أو تعيين اللجان المؤقتةـ 

*تأديب المحامي:*

بالإضافة إلى مسئولة المحامي الجزائية إذا ارتكب جريمة كالتزوير مثلا والتي يحاكم عنها أمام المحاكم الجزائية، ومسئوليته مدنيا حيث يُسأل بالتعويض في حالة تسببه في ضرر بموكله، فإنه يتعرض لنوع ثالث من المسئولية وهي المسئولية التأديبية.
وقد أورد نظام المحاماة في المملكة قواعد تأديب المحامي في المادة التاسعة والعشرون بنصها على الجزاءات التأديبية التي توقع على المحامين وهي :
-الإنذار
-اللوم
-الإيقاف
-الشطب
بقولها:
أولاً : يشطب اسم المحاميمن الجدول ويلغى ترخيصه إذا حكم عليه بحد أو بعقوبة في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أوالأمانة.
ثانياً : مع عدم الإخلال بدعوى التعويض لمن لحقه ضرر أو أي دعوى أخرى،يعاقب كل محام يخالف أحكام هذا النظام أو لائحته التنفيذية، أو يخل بواجباتهالمهنية، أو يرتكب عملاً ينال من شرف المهنة بـإحدى العـقوبـــات الآتية:
أ – الإنذار.
ب- اللوم.
ج – الإيقاف عن مزاولة المهنة لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثسنوات.
د – شطب الاسم من الجدول وإلغاء الترخيص.
29-1- يقوم القضاء المختصالمصدر للحكم بالحد، أو بأي عقوبة كانت بتزويد الإدارة بنسخة من هذا الحكم إذا كاننهائيا.
29-2- تقوم لجنة القيد والقبول بإصدار القرار اللازم بشطب اسم المحاميمن الجدول؛ وإلغاء ترخيصه، إذا كان الحكم وفق البندين رقم (3/14) ورقم (3/15) . 
29-3- يتم النظر في دعوى التعويض، أو الدعاوى الأخرى –الواردة في الفقرة "ثانيا" من هذه المادة- من القضاء المختص.
29-4- لا يحول نقل اسم المحامي إلىجدول غير الممارسين، أو إعادة قيد اسمه في الجدول بعد شطبه منه بقرار من لجنة القيدوالقبول دون رفع الدعوى التأديبية عليه عما ارتكبه من الأمور المذكورة في الفقرة (ثانيا) من هذه المادة خلال مزاولته المهنة.
29-5- يكون تقدير إخلال المحاميبواجباته المهنية، أو ارتكابه عملا ينال من شرف المهنة للجنة التأديب.
وبخصوص إجراءات الدعوى التأديبية ينص نظام المحاماة في المملكة في المادة الثلاثون منه على أنه:
"يرفع المدعي العام الدعوى التأديبية على المحامي من تلقاءنفسه أو بناءً على طلب وزير العدل أو أي محكمة أو ديوان المظالم، أو أي من اللجانالمشار إليها في المادة ( الأولى) من هذا النظام.
30-1- ترفع الدعوى من قبلالمدعي العام وفقنظامهيئة التحقيق والادعاء العامولائحته
30-2- ترفع الدعوى التأديبية الواردة في هذه المادة على المحامي بطلبممن يلي: 
أ - الوزير و من يفوضه في ذلك. 
ب – رؤساء المحاكم وقضاتها فيالمحاكمالشرعية. 
جـ - رئيس ديوان المظالم ونائبهوأعضاء الديوان . 
د - رؤساء اللجان المشار إليها في المادة الأولى من النظام. 
هـ - رئيس هيئة التحقيق و الإدعاء العام ونائبه
وبخصوص تشكيل اللجنة المختصة بتأديب المحامين، تنص المادة الحادية والثلاثون من نظام المحاماة في المملكة على أنه:
يشكل وزير العدلبقرار منه لجنة أو أكثر للنظر في توقيع العقوبات التأديبية الواردة في المادة(التاسعة والعشرين) من هذا النظام، وتسمى "لجنة التأديب"، وتكون من قاض واثنين منأهل الخبرة أحدهما من فئة المحامين الذين أمضوا في ممارسة المهنة مدة لا تقل عن عشرسنوات، ويختار وزير العدل من بينهم رئيساً، وتكون العضوية في هذه اللجنة لمدة ثلاثسنوات قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة.
وتنعقد اللجنة بحضور جميع أعضائها، وتصدرقراراتها بالأغلبية، وتكون قراراتها قابلة للطعن أمام ديوان المظالم خلال ستينيوماً من تاريخ إبلاغ قرار العقوبة لمن صدر ضده.
31-1- يتم اختيار القاضيالمنصوص عليه في هذه المادة من أحد أعضاء السلك القضائي على أن لا تقل درجته عنقاضي ( أ ) ، ويتولى رئاسة اللجنة.

منقووووول للافادة

----------

